# Lambeau calls



## jbowers (Feb 12, 2016)

Well not completely done with these, still have to finish the holes and glue up two of them, but wanted to show then off. They are the lambeau bleacher drops I inquired about. I had talked with @Final Strut about him stabilizing them for me. They turned out awesome and he twisted my arm and now I have my own stabilizing setup. They have a CA finish

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 12, 2016)

nice calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 12, 2016)

Very nice! I like that you kept the cracks/checking - I'm doing that where I can with the pieces I'm making.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 12, 2016)

cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Feb 16, 2016)

How much would a call from the bleacher cost?


----------



## jbowers (Feb 17, 2016)

Sent pm @KYTURKEY


----------



## chanser123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ive got some coming as well that I plan to make duck and goose call set out of. Cool stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

